# Winter tires



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

I am looking for winter tires - 265/70/17. I saw some reasonably priced Firestone winter tires. But they start with P, not LT. On the web site, it does not give the load rating, it gives the load index at 113. I've read a lot of posts that say load range E is the best. I will only have these on for 3-4 months and plow about 25 driveways. The plow comes right off after the snow stops.

Any recommendations? I'd like to stay as close to $125 a tire if possible.


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

Check out treadwright.com I have been running their tires for 2 seasons now, and have about half of the tread life left. Even for being retreads they are a good quality tire. Here is a direct link to what you are looking for. They are very aggressive and I haven't gotten stuck yet.

https://treadwright.com/p-63-265-70r17-guard-dog-m-t-e.aspx

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

04ram1500;1299304 said:


> Check out treadwright.com I have been running their tires for 2 seasons now, and have about half of the tread life left. Even for being retreads they are a good quality tire. Here is a direct link to what you are looking for. They are very aggressive and I haven't gotten stuck yet.
> 
> https://treadwright.com/p-63-265-70r17-guard-dog-m-t-e.aspx
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you for posting these guys, ive neverheard of them before but they have a ton of great feedback from all over the internet. Ill be buying a set of their BFG KO knock offs just before the snow flies this year.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah go with the treadwrights. when looking for tires for our expedition (17's) I couldnt find any tire for less than $200. I went with the BFG all-terrain. 265/70R17. they ran 1300 and since my good buddy works there, I got them for 1,000. Tires for big rims sure are not cheap!


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

Still trying to figure out if I need Load Range E for my 1500 with a Fisher SD for the 4 month season?

I see some good deals on regular snow tires, but they are not E's.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

charlg;1300408 said:


> Still trying to figure out if I need Load Range E for my 1500 with a Fisher SD for the 4 month season?
> 
> I see some good deals on regular snow tires, but they are not E's.


Check the weight capacity on the tire. Ive run D's on my dodge 2500 diesel w 900 pound plow without problems.


----------



## playball682 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Best tires*

Hey, Has anyone tried the Toyo open country a/t tires yet ?
They are $ 250 each with a 50K warr. I have a F250 275/70/18 tires


----------

